# 24th Annual  Iowa Classic Scooter & Cycle Swap Meet  HUMBOLDT, IOWA  March 20-21,2015



## dave the wave (Jan 22, 2015)

24th Annual

Iowa Classic Scooter & Cycle Swap Meet

HUMBOLDT, IOWA

March 20-21, 2015

Indoor Swap Meet & Show open to all types of Vintage Motorscooters & Cycles. Plenty of room so bring your old motorscooters, motorcycles, mini bikes, parts, literature etc. to sell or trade. This a long running and well advertised swap meet with buyers and sellers from several states. Please help spread the word.



Cushman and Doodlebug Parts: Jim Kilau will have his large selection of new Cushman and Doodlebug parts for sale. If you want Jim to bring tires, fenders or other large parts call him at 612-868-6685 at least 14 days before the Meet.



COST:

$5 admission (Children under 16 free with adult)

Vending: $10 additional which includes (1) table and chairs ($5 per table additional for 2 or more)



BRING YOUR STUFF!



March 20, 2015 (Friday Evening 2-8 PM)

March 21, 2015 (Saturday 8-1)

Note: Best activity is Friday evening and Saturday morning.

WHERE: Humboldt County Fairgrounds Event Center, 311 6th Ave. North, Humboldt, Iowa 50548


----------



## Cycleology (Sep 26, 2016)

dave the wave said:


> 24th Annual
> 
> Iowa Classic Scooter & Cycle Swap Meet
> 
> ...



Have they set a date yet for the spring 2017 yet?


----------

